
“Shit I cannot believe we had to fucking write”–filling Wikipedia's gender gap - The_ed17
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wikipedia_Signpost/2016-02-17/Op-ed
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Great article, lots of pearl-clutching going on in the comments.

